# sound effects for buildings?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometime back, 'surfing' around the internet, I came across a place that had sound effect circuit boards, like machine shop, farm, jackhammer, etc. Can't seem to find it again. Anyone know of a source. Wanting to build a sawmill for our club layout and would like some noise! Bill


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you are looking for this page a couple of days ago Stan Cedarleaf posted in the forums about it. Here tiz!! The Regal clike on the link below


index


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

http://ittproducts.com/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Oct 2009 06:10 PM 
http://ittproducts.com/

Hey dude do you always repeat what I post read above BATMAN!! Peat and Re-peat I guess. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 17 Oct 2009 06:53 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Oct 2009 06:10 PM 
http://ittproducts.com/

Hey dude do you always repeat what I post read above BATMAN!! Peat and Re-peat I guess. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Bill

Saw 

Everything can be found on the net. Downloaded a single saw cut wave file. Messed with it a bit to get multiple cuts and output to only one channel/speaker. Load it into one of those tiny MP3 players and hide the speaker in the mill. Set the player up for 'Repeat' and press play.


File location: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sheepdog/saw2.wav 


Craig


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, guys, the ITT site was the stuff I was looking for! Thanks. The MP3 player is a neat idea. We generally have 3 trains running on our G layout and it gets a little boring.....need something to liven it up a bit. I'll have to check ebay for the players. I assume one adds one of the external speakers. Bill


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill - I think you can get a new MP3 player for $20-$25. Radio Crap has a mono amp/speaker for $14. The reason I modified the file for one channel is that I intended to put some other audio on the other channel and put that speaker in a different location... At the time, I was thinking blacksmith shop.

Craig


----------

